# Tonali: rischio stiramento. Giroud ok. Messias da valutare.



## admin (7 Agosto 2022)

La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.

Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo. Secondo calciomercato.com il brasiliano sta comunque bene.

Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


----------



## kipstar (7 Agosto 2022)

per tonali aspettiamo gli esami.....è l'unica assenza che mi preoccupa......visto che in rosa manca un centrocampista titolare.

imho.


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


Messias rotto è un danno. Era davvero in palla!


----------



## Solo (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


Direi di organizzare un bel torneo di fantainfortuni interno al forum, così almeno sdrammatiziamo e ci ridiamo sopra invece di smadonnarci addosso. 

Comunque io Sandro spero ci sia per il derby del 3 settembre.


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque io Sandro spero ci sia per il derby del 3 settembre.


Se fosse uno stiramento non ci metterei troppo il pensiero…


----------



## Tobi (7 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se fosse uno stiramento non ci metterei troppo il pensiero…



Un mese di stop che da noi generalmente si triplica


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Un mese di stop che da noi generalmente si triplica


Tre settimane tutte, poi non sarebbe l’ideale fargli fare l’esordio stagionale proprio nel derby con zero minuti ufficiali nelle gambe.
Spero non sia stiramento. Qualora lo fosse, spero almeno possa servire come spinta per l’acquisto di questo benedetto centrocampista di livello.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


complimenti ai geni che hanno bloccato il mercato


----------



## The P (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


Non sono un esperto, ma trauma distorsivo significa dalla 3 alle 6 settimane.

Ci siamo giocati un Messias davvero in palla per diverse partite.

Che sfiga…

Comunque non ho capito molto Pioli, ieri la partita si è incattivita, avrei tolto Hernandez, Leao, lui, Benna per evitare rischi.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Agosto 2022)

Maledetti fabbri vicentini, che sprofondino ancora più in basso


----------



## ilPresidente (7 Agosto 2022)

3 Toppe

peana

Bennacer da rinnovare
Tonali ai box
Kessie partito

miracolati che CDK sia rossonero con un’offerta iniziale di 20M

giocatore che ci serviva come il pane e porta giocare forse 45’ contro l’Udinese

Messias infortunato, manca il top a destra
Tonali infortunato, manca il sostituto titolare

Come faccio a non innervosirmi?

[email protected]####%^*+{

dimenticavo: ogni partita l’ingaggio di Leao lievita. Avessero chiuso a 7,5m un mese fa c’era da festeggiare.
Oramai é perso a zero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Agosto 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> 3 Toppe
> 
> peana
> 
> ...



ma ti pare ? 
C'è tempo,in dirigenza stanno svolgendo 1293123 compiti,non vedi che mercato stellare ?

Pensa,probabilmente dopo il mondiale ne vorrà anche 8-8.5
Noi per quello aspettiamo ancora,così poi il tifoso medio attaccherà il giocatore e non la società immobile


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


Speriamo.. può essere un infortunio da 3 giorni di stop come una cosa grave da 2 mesi out. In goni caso serve un MEDIANO FORTE, uno che sia pronto per fare il titolare e sostituire Tonali e sopratutto Bennacer.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


Meglio che si sia fatto male adesso, così forse capiscono che a centrocampo la coperta è corta.


----------



## Rickrossonero (7 Agosto 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Meglio che si sia fatto male adesso, così forse capiscono che a centrocampo la coperta è corta.


Dubito cambi qualcosa lato mercato,c'è pobega,krunic e adli che a quanto pare è visto da pioli più come regista basso che trequartista.Non sto dicendo che sono d'accordo con questa strategia ma abbiamo visto cosa è successo a gennaio con l'infortunio di kjaer(lì è andata bene).


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Maledetti fabbri vicentini, che sprofondino ancora più in basso



Con squadre così scarse non si dovrebbero giocare nemmeno le amichevoli.


----------



## Goro (7 Agosto 2022)

E' matematico che già dalle amichevoli si ferma qualcuno, succede ogni anno, inutile fare catastrofismi


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con squadre così scarse non si dovrebbero giocare nemmeno le amichevoli.


perchè secondo te con quelle forti non si fanno male? Più che altro prima dell'amichevole si dovrebbe avvisare la controparte che la caccia all'uomo non è ammessa. Non dico stendere tappeti rossi ma c'è modo e modo di giocare, e i giocatori lo sanno benissimo. Detto questo, mi sembra di capire che Tonali si sia fatto male praticamente da solo.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Non sono un esperto, ma trauma distorsivo significa dalla 3 alle 6 settimane.
> 
> Ci siamo giocati un Messias davvero in palla per diverse partite.
> 
> ...


Beh dipende dalla distorsione. Potrebbe essere una cosa anche più lieve.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


Secondo me saranno tutti e tre a disposizione per la prima di campionato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


Mi spiace per i giocatori, ma idiott merita questo e pure peggio. Invochiamo il sostituto di Kessiè e la grande ala destra. Non sono stati acquistati. Il karma restituisce sempre tutto, ricordatevelo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> perchè secondo te con quelle forti non si fanno male? Più che altro prima dell'amichevole si dovrebbe avvisare la controparte che la caccia all'uomo non è ammessa. Non dico stendere tappeti rossi ma c'è modo e modo di giocare, e i giocatori lo sanno benissimo. Detto questo, mi sembra di capire che Tonali si sia fatto male praticamente da solo.



Certo che può capitarè sempre ma squadre troppo inferiori cercano di supplire, secondo me, con l’aggressività per fare bella figura e questo di certo favorisce gli infortuni.


----------



## ROQ (7 Agosto 2022)

un CC arriva sicuro, ma tanto giocheranno tipo Krunic-Bennacer al 99%. Io però vorrei vedere Adli alla Tonali ed un CC fisico al suo fianco....ma Grillitsch è ancora svincolato?


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo. Secondo calciomercato.com il brasiliano sta comunque bene.
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Tonali lunedì si sottoporrà ad esami. La speranza è che il problema al flessore sia di poco conto e che possa esserci con l'Udinese. Ma si teme uno stiramento.
> 
> Anche Messias da valutare a causa di un trauma distorsivo. Secondo calciomercato.com il brasiliano sta comunque bene.
> 
> Giroud ok: solo affaticamento. Contro l'Udinese ci sarà.


In pratica con l’udinese out solo Tonali


----------

